# creative sbs a300 speaker bass problem



## sukesh1090 (Nov 11, 2010)

guys i am using creative sbs a300 2.1 speaker.when i play some songs in it,the bass don't work correctly it just produces some "tuk tuk" sound thats all.when i remove the jack from the cabinet and reinsert it then it works correctly for some time and again the same problem and it always behaves like that it in the specific part of the song and when i change the song it will be like that just for 1-2 seconds and works correctly. what could be the problem?is it the sound card or port or speaker?Thank you.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 11, 2010)

well it cud be issue in ur 3.5mm jack... or d connection of wire with dat jack...

if its possible change d jack... i was having sumwht same problem.. bt i use 2.0 speaker... i changed the jack and made new connection.. nw dere no such noise...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

sukesh1090 said:


> guys i am using creative sbs a300 2.1 speaker.when i play some songs in it,the bass don't work correctly it just produces some "tuk tuk" sound thats all.when i remove the jack from the cabinet and reinsert it then it works correctly for some time and again the same problem and it always behaves like that it in the specific part of the song and when i change the song it will be like that just for 1-2 seconds and works correctly. what could be the problem?is it the sound card or port or speaker?Thank you.



I am not clear... All i can get is there is disturbance in bass reproduction. This is primarily caused by the limitation of your woofer. It may be not good at the level of noise you are forcing it to reproduce. Not every woofer is good at reproducing all levels of noise(low, mids, high). Try reducing the volume down in the Audio control panel, try different EQ settings and check if it is same with the games. Post what happened after you tried.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 12, 2010)

if it was problem in the low mid high noise reproduction it shouldn't have got corrected when i reinserted the jack?and the disturbance means there will be know bass it just produce some constant sound.i tried by changing EQ settings but still there is no change in the problem.i am running with 40% volume in computer and 20-25% volume in speakers.


----------



## nick.john75 (Nov 12, 2010)

its becoz of the speaker.. i have the same problem... becoz of the circuit damage in the speaker box.............


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

sukesh1090 said:


> if it was problem in the low mid high noise reproduction it shouldn't have got corrected when i reinserted the jack?and the disturbance means there will be know bass it just produce some constant sound.i tried by changing EQ settings but still there is no change in the problem.i am running with 40% volume in computer and 20-25% volume in speakers.



Reproduction problems don't go away if you re insert the jack. Try reinstalling audio drivers or completely removing them and playing them with windows default drivers.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

1. Faulty capacitor in the subwoofer circuit. 
2. Improper connection of common ground. 
3. Speaker cone has detached from the spyder(beats will sound like tok tok)

Any of these three can be the problem.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

^ we can't always assume that it is some hardware failure or malfunction , as he mention that it is working perfectly fine with some songs. And the problem is only during particular parts of songs. If there is any problem with circuits or cone, the problem will exist all the time.

It will be easy to understand if you record that disturbance with any external device or make a simple video.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 13, 2010)

yeah upload a video if u can.. showing this prob in a song and a song dat do nt produce ne "tuk tuk" sound.. that wud be helpful to knw exactly abt d prob..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 13, 2010)

guys now its working correctly.i updated the driver and i am not getting the problem during playing that song and does keeping speakers near monitor or cpu damages any one of them?thank you


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

If you have a CRT monitor, chances are that... keeping your Speakers near them will damage them. As CRT's tubes can be disturbed by the magnetic field. The speakers have to be really big.. I mean magnets have to be really really big to create a magnetic field out side the speaker casing. There is a chance, but you have to have really powerful magents to get damaged.

But, if you have LCD monitor, there is no problem what so ever. You can keep them how close you want.. no matter how big the speakers are.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 13, 2010)

i have lcd monitor.what about cpu and speaker?thank you.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

There won't be any interference with CPU. You can rock on!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 13, 2010)

thank you.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 3, 2010)

guys now again iam getting that bass problem.can it be because of voltage problem as in my house the earthing is not correct(totally gone) and iam also not using any ups or is the woofer is damaged?if this is the case i will send it for replacement.
guys now i have observed something,the power light of my speaker blinks when the woofer start to behave like that and it will be correct when the bass is correct.for me it seems to be a hardware problem.


----------



## IronCruz (Dec 3, 2010)

Even I saw it, really strange sound. But satellites are working perfectly. Do one thing go and exchange as u are in warranty period.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 3, 2010)

yes i am thinking about it but the problem is they will take time to replace it.till that my system will be dumb.


----------

